# optical drive doesn't read audio cd's - data CDs are fine

## toralf

In  my kernel log I read hudnreds of lines like

```
2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: Info fld=0x0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

2011-12-01T16:22:20.144+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: Info fld=0x0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: Info fld=0x0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.171+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.187+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

2011-12-01T16:22:20.187+01:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.187+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

2011-12-01T16:22:20.187+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

2011-12-01T16:22:20.187+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

2011-12-01T16:22:20.187+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

2011-12-01T16:22:20.187+01:00 n22 kernel: Info fld=0x0

```

now I'm wondering whats wrong ...Last edited by toralf on Fri Dec 02, 2011 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

What does lspci and lspci -n say?

----------

## toralf

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What does lspci and lspci -n say?

 n22 ~ # lspci | wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/515400/

n22 ~ # lspci -n | wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/515401/

----------

## Ant P.

Does running an audio ripping program cause these errors, or do they appear on their own?

----------

## toralf

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Does running an audio ripping program cause these errors, or do they appear on their own?

 It appears as soon as I insert the audio cd into the drive (independent whether I'm logged in in in KDE or not)

----------

## audiodef

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *audiodef wrote:*   What does lspci and lspci -n say? n22 ~ # lspci | wgetpaste 
> 
> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/515400/
> 
> n22 ~ # lspci -n | wgetpaste 
> ...

 

Which one of these is your drive connected to?

----------

## toralf

Hhm, is this enough ? :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ sudo dmesg |  grep -i -e dvd -e cdr

ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8A2, SB01, max UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8A2    SB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
```

But same happens under a booted "Tails"-Linux - so probably a general issue. OTOH Windows play such CDs ...  :Sad: Last edited by toralf on Fri Dec 02, 2011 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

If another OS uses the drive without problems, then it's a driver issue. 

Was this drive ever functioning correctly under Gentoo? If so, what kernel were you using when it worked? Do you still have the .config file for that kernel?

----------

## toralf

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> If another OS uses the drive without problems, then it's a driver issue. 
> 
> Was this drive ever functioning correctly under Gentoo? If so, what kernel were you using when it worked? Do you still have the .config file for that kernel?

 With a T41 I had never a problem, but for the T400 I do not have a working kernel (2.6.33.18 is the oldest I can test).

Update

What I can say that the drive itself isable to read (way old == definitely no DRM) audio cds, although it gives there errors too :

```
2011-12-03T17:25:53.118+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

2011-12-03T17:25:53.118+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

2011-12-03T17:25:53.118+01:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

2011-12-03T17:25:53.615+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

2011-12-03T17:25:53.615+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

2011-12-03T17:25:53.615+01:00 n22 kernel: Info fld=0x10

```

/Update

----------

## grooveman

I'm having the same problems:

```
Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 16

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 17

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 16

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 17

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 16

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 17

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 16

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 17

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 16

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 17

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

Jan  3 13:52:31 mybox kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

```

The drive will burn and read data CDs/DVDs/Blu-rays just fine.  But it will not play Audio CDs, and it will not allow me to rip them...

----------

